# Is anyone here like me?



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi my name is Samwise. At least thats what all my friends, teachers, and many others call me. I am really obsessed with LOTR I annoy my brothers with it cause I talk about it all the time. Sometimes they drive me to my friends just to get rid of me and when I'm at my friends all we do there is talk about LOTR. I feel different than everyone. Is anyone as into LOTR as me. Most people talk about things to me and I can immediatly relate it to LOTR. In my school half the people tell me to shut my mouth when I open it cause they think I'm gonna say somthing about LOTR. The only time I can ever express my real feelings about LOTR is when I'm here or When I'm at my other LOTR freak friends houses but then we still have to go outside because we annoy thier families to. I think I need a little help. I think I may be a little to obsessed with LOTR what do you think? Please help me.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

Haha... I write 'Frodo Lives!' on everything and everyone in my class says Frodo Dies when they see me. Of course I whip out the quote of when Frodo goes to the undying lands and everything gets better! h haaha


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

speaking of Frodo living... my sn is FrodoLives1336! Quite funny...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 21, 2003)

Samwise, I think you might have found the right place here at TTF. Welcome.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm not so obsessed that I can't do anything than thinking about Tolkien. My work doesn't suffer from it, but I spend lots of my free time reading Tolkien's works and being on TTF.


----------



## Eriol (Apr 22, 2003)

Relax, Samwise, and don't worry. It will pass -- or at least diminish. You can look forward to a bright future, some decades from now, when you will be a determined fan of LotR, but not "obsessed", having found other great works... Look up to some of the great examples among Mods and ex-Mods: RangerDave, Grond, Ancalagon... would you say any of these are obsessed?

Obsession is overrated.

Enjoy it in the meantime .


----------



## Eliot (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't let my obsession with Tolkien get in the way of school, chores, my regular life, etc. But, I still love it, and want to keep reading my copies of Tolkien's works.


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, LOTR never gets in the way with the important things like homework and stuff. I mean I try to keep all my thoughts in until I'm with my friends but occasionally my thoughts just slip out of my mouth quicker than I can stop them then my older brothers all make a big deal about it. I'm not as obsessed as I was in sixth grade but I'm still alot obsessed. I'm kinda like BlackCaptain but instead of things like "Frodo Lives" I write the name of all of Sam and Rosie's kids in order of birth and somtimes I write who they get married to and if I'm really bored I write who they have the same name as. Once I wrote "LOTR" 100 times all over my arm cause I was bored. In my year book my names isn't my real name it's Samwise. Ireally think I'm a little to obsessed. If you think I'm not then try and convince me of that cause right now I really think I am. If your as obsessed as me then maybe you could PM me and we could be friends as of now my only friend is Frolo because she was my friend before we signed up here. I don't know any of the mods so I can't judge them I'm new here.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 23, 2003)

How old are you Samwise?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

> How old are you Samwise?



According to his profile, he's about 13.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 23, 2003)

oh ok well i think pretty much everyone was like that, wait a few years or a year and get you'll get a girlfriend that will take away ur love for it or will love it just as much as you  hopefully the just as much love part 

besides your only 13 u don't have a whole lot to worry about so let ur obsession get the best of you what could it possible do wrong? lol

also your in good company here, my ex told me i was obsessed with LoTR and some other people did too, but i had gollum strangle them lol


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 23, 2003)

My freinds may call me Samwise but I am a girl. I'm not a he and I won't find a girl friend. But I can understand why people would think I was a boy. But I'm not.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 24, 2003)

> My freinds may call me Samwise but I am a girl. I'm not a he and I won't find a girl friend. But I can understand why people would think I was a boy. But I'm not.



Then I hope you can find a Boy-friend  

As Nom said, if it doesn't get in the way of your studies and other elementary activities then 'tis okay!


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 24, 2003)

> As Nom said, if it doesn't get in the way of your studies and other elementary activities then 'tis okay!



Elementary activities???


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 25, 2003)

your a girl, 13, and u like lotr hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
i'll give u a call in about 7 years lol


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 25, 2003)

I live too far away. You couldn't call me. So there no one here except Frolo Gabbins can call me for two reasons 1. She lives in the same state as me. 2. She has my number. (I know your just playin)


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 26, 2003)

No I was completely serious lol


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 26, 2003)

Right when I'm older send me a PM then you wouldn't have to call me in fact you don't have to wait tell I'm older to PM me.


----------



## Tur-nen (Apr 27, 2003)

dude, or chick whichever u may be tolkien is a god therefor it cant never be obsesion thats to week of a word its like saying your obsesed with living becuose uve been doing it forever. and trust me as long as u have the silm, ut, and lotr u dont need sex or drugs becuose tolkien is better then all of it.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

You shouldn't be so obssesed,because one day you will open your eyes and you will see you've missed many other beautiful things.So keep your mind and soul open to everything beautifuland enjoy life,not only LOTR.


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Apr 28, 2003)

I enjoy life and LOTR. Just at times I enjoy LOTR more. At other times I enjoy life more. Like when I'm at my house cause my brothers put tape on my mouth when I start talking about LOTR. It's funny.


----------



## Tur-nen (Apr 28, 2003)

i think your just an escapest wich is what i am try not to do hard drugs is my advice becuase it gets addictive and eventuallly u might want to walk sullunly among the masses


----------



## Sharon (Apr 28, 2003)

*I CAN TOTALLY RELATE TO SAMWISE!*

i too am a LOTR freek, all my friends tell me to shut up because they think it is rubbish, im from south London and around here its all about hip hop and being in gangs and walking around with your people acting hard, but all i wana do is sit home and play LOTR on playstation, its like i cant be happy unless im am watching it, or am doing something related to it, Tolkien has sure changed my world!


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 30, 2003)

you know for once i wish there were girls my age, IN MISSOURI, that enjoyed LoTR and video games, that would be really cool 

lol

looks like i'm just gonna have to wait...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S & R Gamgee _
> *I enjoy life and LOTR. Just at times I enjoy LOTR more. At other times I enjoy life more. Like when I'm at my house cause my brothers put tape on my mouth when I start talking about LOTR. It's funny. *


hmmm.................and some day,if you continue talking only about LOTR or too often,you will become an extremly boring person and nobody will listen to you.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 30, 2003)

No one listens to me when I talk about LOTR.... so I learned not to. (There is an occasional joke that I absolutely must say..) They think they have mostly cured my obsession, but they are wrong. I do desire to have everything have something to do with LOTR, and do something having to do with it, but I try to notice when I am to far away from my real life. Everything everyone does reminds of something in LOTR.... but I keep it all to myself. It is fun, having that for you alone.

Samwise... always stay obsessed and thinking about it, just don't let people realize what you are doing. They won't know where all of your interesting thoughts and ideas are coming from. In the end you will be able to laugh and say it is all from LOTR!

I am a fourteen year old girl. There is no one I know at all into LOTR. No matter how weird of people I hang out and talk to, there is no one who knows what I have seen!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 33Peregrin _
> *No one listens to me when I talk about LOTR.... so I learned not to. .
> 
> *


That is right!Speak of everything else but no of LOTR if you want people who don't like it as much a you to listen to you.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 4, 2003)

There is NO way to be TOO obsessed


----------



## Tur-nen (May 5, 2003)

lotr some indie rock and a warm bed are my passions and chick from england just go for some dirty english punk.


----------



## Tirmintus (May 18, 2003)

Oh no your not obsessed as my friend shes crazy about but people are nicer it seems like at my school. My friend says she has the golden ring and I've seen it and then she says her friend whos 18 has two swords from LOTR so I don't think you are obsessed anyway I am to. I can talk about LOTR all day but I somehow hold it in (don't know how because I talk so much). All I got to say your not obsessed. You should also see how many pictures my friend has of Elijah Wood, its scary.


----------



## S & R Gamgee (May 19, 2003)

I feel happy now!!!! At least now I know that someone agrees I'm not that obsessed. Thank You every one for making me feel better.


----------

